# Slow death hooks?



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried the slow death hooks on any lakes for walleye's?? And did you have success with them?? Thanks
Looking to try something a little different


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Genius who came up with that name...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe they're a hook designed to spin the bait in circles like a dying bait fish, hence the name slow death.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I have had good luck with the slow death hooks in Upground Reservoirs for Walleye fished at the correct speed for them to work.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying. Seemed like an odd choice for a name.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> I have had good luck with the slow death hooks in Upground Reservoirs for Walleye fished at the correct speed for them to work.


What kind of speeds do you go when using them? And are you using them behind a bottom bouncer? Or some other way? Thanks 
I have a couple of inland lakes that I would really like to try them on this up coming year...


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I recommend bouncer weight of 1½ ounces in water 12-20 feet deep and a 2-ounce bouncer in water from 20-30 feet deep. In water shallower than 12 feet often choose ¾-ounce or 1-ounce bouncers.
Some Pros use a 2-ounce for all depths it just depends on your setup. 
A good rule of thumb for the amount of line to let out is to double the depth of the water. That is, if the water is 15 feet deep, let out approximately 30 feet of line. Ideally, the bouncer is ticking the bottom at about a 45-degree angle.
The Slow Death hook is attached to a 3- to 4-foot section of fluorocarbon which should be lighter pound-test than the main line. This allows just the hook to break off instead of losing the bottom bouncer, too.
To properly rig the hook, thread the nightcrawler onto the hook and push it up just past the eye of the hook and actually just onto the line above the knot. Pinch the worm off, leaving no more than ½-inch of nightcrawler trailing behind the hook. On large nightcrawlers, you can halve the worm and use both pieces equally well.
The Slow Death hook concept works best when trolled or drifted at ½ to ¾ mph or a bit faster when the fish are aggressive. Its important to monitor the performance of the nightcrawler and make sure it spins correctly. Big, plump, healthy nightcrawlers work best for this application. If the nightcrawler doesnt spin correctly, either reposition it on the hook or use a fresh nightcrawler.
Many fish often hook themselves on this rig when theyre hitting aggressively. Short hits arent common since the setup is a relatively small target. Hook sets are similar to those used with a spinner rig and a deliberate, sweeping motion is all thats needed. 

Hope this helps... I've seen it be the only productive tactic at certain times of the year.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

CC, thanks for that very informative post. I have some really good spots on some inland lakes that I really believe this presentation is going to pay dividends. I appreciate the help.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

X2! This is a new one on me. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to help! Please keep me posted on your success. You will also pick up some Perch, Buegills and Smallies if they share the same water with the Eyes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Slow death + Macks Smile Blades = Fast track to a full live well! Check out Macks new Spin-Drift hooks manufactured by VMC.. They have a swivel built into the hook.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Slow death + Macks Smile Blades = Fast track to a full live well! Check out Macks new Spin-Drift hooks manufactured by VMC.. They have a swivel built into the hook.


MB, have you had better luck with the smiley blades or with just the hook itself?? thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Slow death + Macks Smile Blades = Fast track to a full live well! Check out Macks new Spin-Drift hooks manufactured by VMC.. They have a swivel built into the hook.


That's an interesting development. Checked out the Slow Death hooks and Mack's Smile Blades on the internet today, and the first thing that occurred to me was that you are going to need a really good swivel in the rig. Otherwise you'll end up with your line so spun up it won't even be funny! Have to see how good the swivels are on those VMC hooks. Anyway, my plan is to order some components and tie up some rigs for this season.

Wait a minute! Something else just occurred to me. Don't they tell you to thread the worm all the way up the hook even onto the line a little bit? Or at least covering the knot? Where could the swivel be that would allow this hook to function properly? Gonna have to check this out closely!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

BM, if you are running them off of a bottom bouncer, the bouncer itself has a snap swivel built into it where you tie the leader to the bouncer. So that would take up all the line twist. But if you were to just connect it to the main line, you would need a swivel of some kind to connect to main line. I am really looking forward to using this during the season coming up.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, got a chance to check some local stores and found the new VMC hooks at the local FFF. As I thought the swivel is located right behind the eye of the hook, so, if one were to rig a crawler as described in the vids and articles, the swivel would not work! however VMC has included a baitkeeper "spur" just before the swivel, which is, apparently, as far as they wish you to thread the crawler. I suppose it could work. Sizes available were 1/0, 1, and 2.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wound up logging onto Mack's Lures and ordering some stuff. Mostly components, that is smile blades and floaters. Also ordered a couple of their "slow death" rigs to use as models. I can get beads locally. They have rigs coming with the new VMC "spindrift" hooks, but they're not available yet. Looks like an interesting product.

I can see how the smile blades would work at such slow speeds, since the blades are "balanced" with an equal amount of weight on either side of the pivot point. The big Colorado blades have most of their weight far away from the pivot point. Don't get me wrong, I love that big "thump, thump, thump" that Colorado blades can give you when the speed is right, but when you're drift fishing how often does that happen. 

Anyway, looking forward to my delivery, and I'll let you know how the stuff looks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very good post CC.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I talked to the GM at Macks recently and they are the only OEM distributor of those VMC spindrifts. Neat concept. 

What I do is leave a little tag end at my knot and definitely slide the crawler up over the knot. That tag end does a good job keeping the crawler there. Couple different ways to do it but I just use a swivel at the top of my leader. Those smile blades are so light they don't impede the whole leader spinning so I never have issues with twist. I tend to go with better swivels but I'm not sure it's even necessary. 36" leader with a loop or swivel tied at the top, enough beads to keep the smile blade off the hook/crawler, usually 4 or 5 and the slow death hook tied at the end with a terminal knot. In my case, I use the San Diego Jam Knot for everything.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I talked to the GM at Macks recently and they are the only OEM distributor of those VMC spindrifts. Neat concept.
> 
> What I do is leave a little tag end at my knot and definitely slide the crawler up over the knot. That tag end does a good job keeping the crawler there. Couple different ways to do it but I just use a swivel at the top of my leader. Those smile blades are so light they don't impede the whole leader spinning so I never have issues with twist. I tend to go with better swivels but I'm not sure it's even necessary. 36" leader with a loop or swivel tied at the top, enough beads to keep the smile blade off the hook/crawler, usually 4 or 5 and the slow death hook tied at the end with a terminal knot. In my case, I use the San Diego Jam Knot for everything.


Got my order yesterday from Mack's. The first thing I noticed is that those smile blades are incredibly light! They'd probably spin when you look at them! I'd imagine the slow death hooks would cause more line twist than the smile blades do. Another thing I found out when out shopping is that you can't find Mustad hooks anywhere around here! I ordered a couple of the slow death rigs to use as models, but if I want more hooks I'll probably have to go on line again. 

Anyway, day off tomorrow so I'm going shopping again. I'll hit FFF in Boardman for VMC Spindrift hooks, and I think I'm going to use P Line Fluoroclear (fluorocarbon coated line) for the leader. It's available at a very nice price. I can pick up beads there as well, but there's a craft and hobby store right next door so I may look there first. Craft stores are great for beads and also for tying thread if you tie your own flies. Really looking forward to making some rigs and dunking them in the water!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Got my order yesterday from Mack's. The first thing I noticed is that those smile blades are incredibly light! They'd probably spin when you look at them! I'd imagine the slow death hooks would cause more line twist than the smile blades do. Another thing I found out when out shopping is that you can't find Mustad hooks anywhere around here! I ordered a couple of the slow death rigs to use as models, but if I want more hooks I'll probably have to go on line again.
> 
> Anyway, day off tomorrow so I'm going shopping again. I'll hit FFF in Boardman for VMC Spindrift hooks, and I think I'm going to use P Line Fluoroclear (fluorocarbon coated line) for the leader. It's available at a very nice price. I can pick up beads there as well, but there's a craft and hobby store right next door so I may look there first. Craft stores are great for beads and also for tying thread if you tie your own flies. Really looking forward to making some rigs and dunking them in the water!



Yes, incredibly light so I guess my point was with this particular rig, there isn't a whole lot stopping the whole leader from spinning as long as you have a swivel somewhere. So I've never had an issue with line twist even though I may not be using the best swivels. I also run them behind bottom bouncers or tadpoles so the twist wouldn't get past either of those anyhow. But yeah, good luck with em! Let us know how they work out for you. Personally one of my most effective presentations.


----------

